# No, I didn't.



## lukaa18

If someone asks me a question, for example: "Heb je de nieuwe aflevering gekeken?". And I want to answer "No, I didn't". Can I just answer with "Nee, heb ik niet". ? I know we can do that in German but I'm not sure about Dutch.


----------



## Peterdg

lukaa18 said:


> If someone asks me a question, for example: "Heb je de nieuwe aflevering *b*ekeken/*gezien*?". And I want to answer "No, I didn't". Can I just answer with "Nee, heb ik niet". ? I know we can do that in German but I'm not sure about Dutch.


It isn't wrong, but not the most common thing to say. The more common option would be; "Nee".


----------



## lukaa18

Peterdg said:


> It isn't wrong, but not the most common thing to say. The more common option would be; "Nee".



Thank you!

"Heb je de nieuwe aflevering *b*ekeken/*gezien*?".

When should I use kijken then? This confuses me a bit.


----------



## Peterdg

"Kijken" is normally intransitive. You could say: "Heb je *naar* de nieuwe aflevering gekeken"? 

(I must say that in the Netherlands, you could find "kijken" as a transitive verb in informal speech).


----------



## ThomasK

Ik weet dat Alisson vooral Nederlandse boeken gebruikt en ik meen te weten dat je in Nederland kan zeggen dat je "een programma gekeken hebt"... (Net nog even gegoogled en jawel: "Hallo bob ik heb _het programma gekeken_ en zag jou.")


----------



## marrish

lukaa18 said:


> When should I use kijken then? This confuses me a bit.


You can and should use _kijken_ with tv-kijken [televisie kijken]

Heb je gisteren tv-gekeken?

When talking of an episode, a show, a film, *be*zien – as well as *(ge)*zien can be used.

Coming back to the original query, I think it can be answered with "Nee, niet.", "Nee, nog niet", in addition to the previous posts.


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> Ik weet dat Alisson vooral Nederlandse boeken gebruikt


Voor zover ik kan zien, heeft Allison hier niets mee te maken.


----------



## ThomasK

Sorry, ik dacht dat Allison de vraag had gelanceerd. 

@lukaa18: kijken vs. bekijken
kijken naar = look at
bekijken = watch   (Maar: zoals Marrish ook vermeldde, tv kijken (niet bekijken))

bezien ??? Een episode bezien???? Very uncommon, no idiom at all. The verb is very rare. There is a trace of it in "bezienswaardigheid"...

Maar in NL heb je een evolutie in de richting van "een programma kijken", maar daar volgen we in Vlaanderen nog niet...


----------



## Red Arrow

I find it odd that Peterdg corrected Lukaa18's sentence. It sounds 100% correct to me.


ThomasK said:


> bezien ??? Een episode bezien???? Very uncommon, no idiom at all. The verb is very rare. There is a trace of it in "bezienswaardigheid"...


"bezien" is used a lot here, but it can sound somewhat dialectal depending on the meaning. (Vlaams woordenboek)

"Gooi die boekjes niet weg. Ik heb ze nog niet bezien (bekeken)."
"Dat valt nog te bezien."


----------



## ThomasK

Volkomen akkoord met het laatste voorbeeld; dat is voor mij echt idiomatisch, inderdaad. maar ik zou "bezien" daar niet gebruiken...


----------

